# My Fursona, Krieger



## Krieger (Mar 11, 2013)

My fursona is a black dire wolf with wings that fold against his back.
His name is Krieger. (Cree-gah)
He is a mercenary with untold skill and ability. He is both a marksman as well as an amazing CQC operator. He is a one-wolf army. 

Height:6 foot 8
Weight: 207 lbs
Eye color: Slate gray
Fur color: Darker than a black hole
Nickname: Adler 
Age: 21
Features: Dark, menacing look, beautiful black wings

Personality:
Being a warrior, Krieger does not have too much time to be friendly. However, when he isn't in combat, he likes to read and listen to music. He likes sci-fi books and techno music. He is shy when around people but brutal in battle. He is outgoing, cunning and sometimes even sarcastic. He is always there for his friends, especially when they need him the most.

Skills:
Krieger is not only trained as a sniper, but he is also a pilot of many types of aircraft. He is proficient with nearly every weapon system. He prefers most weapons manufactured by Heckler and Koch, especially the MP5K PDW. 

Likes:
Athleticism, competition, shooting, reading, being with friends, flying

Favorite food: Enchiladas
Favorite color: Black (yes it is a color to him)
Favorite movie: The Iron Giant
Favorite weather: Rain and sun

Dislikes:
Poetry, cocky people, rudeness, judgmental people

Least favorite food: Wanton soup
Least favorite color: Anything bright
Least favorite movie: Most Disney movies
Least favorite weather: Snow

Krieger is not the type of wolf that likes to lay around. He loves to exercise and hone his skills so that he can be the best at everything he does. He loves games that challenge the mind as well as the occasional video game. He prefers chess and backgammon to chutes and ladders, and Call of Duty and Age of Empires over games like Portal and Pure. 

He is not as violent as he seems. In fact, he is incredibly nice when you get to know him, but because he is timid and shy, it is not always easy to gain his trust. He has been mislead and lied to in the past, and he plans on never letting it happen again.


----------



## Mikhal18 (Mar 11, 2013)

I liked what I read :>
So, this means that sometime in the near future, Krieger might be challenged to a Chess Game


----------



## Symlus (Mar 11, 2013)

So... He's a trained sniper, but he prefers a PDW? Interesting.


----------



## Krieger (Mar 11, 2013)

Mikhal18 said:


> I liked what I read :>
> So, this means that sometime in the near future, Krieger might be challenged to a Chess Game


Sounds like he will! :-D (FYI he DOES NOT LOSE. It is not in his vocabulary)

and to Lev1athan:
Yep. He prefers the close quarter action (PDW) to the overwatch position.


----------



## Car Fox (Mar 11, 2013)

He sounds like a soldier in the army, or someone in the secret service. He is definitely very interesting. Though, I expected no less from someone who is practically a trained killer.


----------



## Krieger (Mar 11, 2013)

Torsion Beam said:


> He sounds like a soldier in the army, or someone in the secret service. He is definitely very interesting. Though, I expected no less from someone who is practically a trained killer.


:grin:
He is more special forces than secret service


----------



## Mikhal18 (Mar 11, 2013)

FangTheWolf said:


> Sounds like he will! :-D (FYI he DOES NOT LOSE. It is not in his vocabulary)
> 
> and to Lev1athan:
> Yep. He prefers the close quarter action (PDW) to the overwatch position.


Find a reliable place for a challenger to meet you, and you'll get to place once in a while with Zanon


----------



## Krieger (Mar 11, 2013)

I have several ways of playing against you, though... Do you have the fritz grandmaster chess computer game?


----------



## Mikhal18 (Mar 11, 2013)

No, but I can find a way to get it though :>
EDIT: Fritz13, good enough? ._.


----------



## Krieger (Mar 11, 2013)

I don't know if that will work. Maybe there is an online game site that can be used as a backup, like Kongregate.com perhaps?


----------



## Mikhal18 (Mar 11, 2013)

----
The other one I posted was somehow crashing ._.
EDIT:
I love how these games are hard to find and / or play when you find them <_< (either Java crash, or..wtv)
I must investigate a way to challenge you to a Chess Game (it's been a long time since I actually played with someone).


----------



## Krieger (Mar 11, 2013)

I look forward to this game. I used to compete in chess... In second grade I was playing my teachers and other people and I was winning. There shall be no mercy.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Mar 11, 2013)

so he's basically you, but with your personal wishes mixed into him?


----------



## Krieger (Mar 11, 2013)

essentially, yes. There are many aspects of me in him as well as my personal desires, but also some stuff that doesn't fall into either category


----------



## Growlmon (Mar 11, 2013)

Good read... seems militaristic, but friendly when not in battle.  alaikit.  Sounds a bit like me... except rather than being trained in all weapons, I sort of am one ;3

About the sniper/pdw part... I think it's pretty smart to have both.  Good at CQC and long range, assuming you carry both.


----------



## Krieger (Mar 12, 2013)

Growlmon said:


> Good read... seems militaristic, but friendly when not in battle.  alaikit.  Sounds a bit like me... except rather than being trained in all weapons, I sort of am one ;3
> 
> About the sniper/pdw part... I think it's pretty smart to have both.  Good at CQC and long range, assuming you carry both.



He is a big guy... Carrying a sniper rifle on a sling as well as a SMG in hand is no big deal.
Thanks for the input!


----------



## Noelle Snow (Mar 14, 2013)

Sounds like a very interesting guy! Nice to meet you Krieger, the wolf. Hope we can hang out some time. :3


----------



## Krieger (Mar 14, 2013)

Thanks! 
It is nice to meet you too! 

               /\/\
                .  .
               <->
(My fail at a wolf face)


----------

